# Bank Line



## leggoaft (Oct 20, 2005)

Good Afternoon Gentlemen

Wonder if any of you happen to remember a Bank Line engineer by the name of Maurice Anderson from Belfast ????

Very Best Wishes 
 Will


----------



## loyalhelper (Aug 16, 2008)

no but did you know 2nd eng by the name of FLAPPERS.
AND ALSO 3RD ENG JOHN ARTHUR COOK


----------

